# Gilberts Syndrome anyone?



## Mark Grant (22 Dec 2022)

Anyone here suffer with Gilberts Syndrome?
Mine was diagnosed in the mid '90s, it was my worst episode to date. I've picked up a cough / cold in the last week and the GS has kicked in.
Basically, to save Googling it, sometimes when I get ill the GS kicks in and I get symptoms of Hepatitis A. It doesn't actually do any harm to my liver, but I can go yellow, get a fever and become delerious!
It was a bit concerning at first but now knowing that I'm OK my family can laugh at the rubbish I shout out when I'm in that demi slumber.
This is the worst I've had it for years, I've had 3 nights of very broken sleep, roasting hot & freezing cold, and chuntering a load of nonsense. I haven't gone yellow this time, my wife looks at the whites of my eyes as that's the place she can usually first see the change.
Once I get over the cold / flu I should be alright.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Dec 2022)

I had never heard of it! That is very odd and it must have been very scary before you were told what it is.


----------



## Mark Grant (22 Dec 2022)

Yes, Doc first thought it was Hep A but blood test showed no Hep and no liver damage.
It makes being a bit unwell a whole lot worse when it kicks in.


----------



## oldwheels (22 Dec 2022)

Looking at my medical records I see that a GP has suggested that I have Gilbert’s Syndrome. I was getting regular liver scans as a tumour was seen beside my liver but since it did not change in size the scans have been discontinued. 
This was picked up by accident as I was getting scanned for a kidney tumour and there were and still are no obvious symptoms. It appears not uncommon to have this condition with no obvious symptoms.


----------



## KnittyNorah (22 Dec 2022)

It is considered possible that Gilbert's Syndrome _may_ be (slightly) protective against malignancies and cardiovascular disease ... a mildly elevated bilirubin level appears to (fairly often) reduce the risk of both. 

So count your (possible) blessings!


----------



## craigwend (22 Dec 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Looking at my medical records I see that a GP has suggested that I have Gilbert’s Syndrome. I was getting regular liver scans as a tumour was seen beside my liver but since it did not change in size the scans have been discontinued.
> This was picked up by accident as I was getting scanned for a kidney tumour and there were and still are no obvious symptoms. It appears not uncommon to have this condition with no obvious symptoms.



I had it diagnosed whilst checking for something else as routine tests (turned out to be nothing) and like most people I'm asymptomatic - from memory most common syndrome people don't realise they have. 
Only needed to mention it when having shoulder operation 'just in case' otherwise all okay...


----------

